# [Suche] Wasserkühlung



## GodWar (17. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag! Ich suche schon seit einigen Tagen nach der perfekten Wasserkühlung! Ich finde aber leider nirgens einen Kühlkörper für meine geForce 8800 Ultra! Für GT oder GTX gibts mehrere! Prozessor ist ein AMD 6000+ X2!

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? Meine Suche war leider ohne Erfolg!

DANKE


----------

